# Looks like someone is getting out of the business



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/4863944237.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

now's a good time for you to expand


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1955622 said:


> now's a good time for you to expand


I can push it all in a pile and use this.

http://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/4834022947.html


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1955622 said:


> now's a good time for you to expand


By the way,posted in Buffalo but they are in Wisconsin


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I said expand.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1955628 said:


> I said expand.....


Right into the southwest of Chicago


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;1955627 said:


> By the way,posted in Buffalo but they are in Wisconsin


What do you expect out of people who wear cheese wheels on their heads?


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The Ford would be worth owning if not for the big red boat anchor on the front.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

The flat bed looked like a 2wd. If I had an extra 145k sitting around and about a hundred more accounts and 8 more guys working for me, Id be all over that


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Comes out to aboot 18 grand a truck......18 grand for a 100k+ gasser.....No thanks......:whistling:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

grandview;1955625 said:


> I can push it all in a pile and use this.
> 
> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/hvo/4834022947.html


Guy on here asking $700+ an hour with 24 hour minimum rental for on of those. Could pay it off in about 8 days of use. Thumbs Up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

kimber750;1955641 said:


> Guy on here asking $700+ an hour with 24 hour minimum rental for on of those. Could pay it off in about 8 days of use. Thumbs Up


I wonder if he had any takers.............


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Probably too many seasonal accounts


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like someone thought they where going to make a killing in snow this year. Or NOT. Bank note must be over due. There is a good 45 days of snow left.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1955633 said:


> The Ford would be worth owning if not for the big red boat anchor on the front.


Sure the 145 doesn't sound to bad but only one good truck there 
All have the wrong Red Vplows


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1955630 said:


> What do you expect out of people who wear cheese wheels on their heads?


Our Cheese has beat your lions every year over here since 92!

Don't knock the cheese head till you have walked a mile in one or something
Like that!

all in good fun have a nice day


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Doesn't make sense to have all new blades and selling, something went very wrong here


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1955880 said:


> Doesn't make sense to have all new blades and selling, something went very wrong here


Owner has health problems? Would be my guess?

No family in the area to take over just want to liquidate the fleet and move on?

Would be my best guess.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Defcon 5;1955640 said:


> Comes out to aboot 18 grand a truck......18 grand for a 100k+ gasser.....No thanks......:whistling:


My thought too.....


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe they were plowing lots of Radio Shacks...

I bet they lost a big contract.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'd think they were trying to upgrade to all new trucks if they didn't have brand new plows.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

It might be health or some other extenuating circumstance, but my guess is someone went all in thinking they were going to make a killing plowing snow and it didn't work out. 

I have a hard time believing those are 2015 model plows. You can tell they're not real old but there not shiny new like a 2015 would be. I have a plow that was bought new in 2014 that has some use on it and looks newer than those. I'm guessing maybe they were new last season. 

As far as price I wouldn't say its a killer deal, a little on the high side, but I guess you have to remember each one of those vXTs was probably close to 7k.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

they have made sooo much money,payuppayup
that they are buying another fleet of brand new trucks...Thumbs Up
trying to get more than trade value from the old ones..


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5;1955640 said:


> Comes out to aboot 18 grand a truck......18 grand for a 100k+ gasser.....No thanks......:whistling:


At least I'm not alone in my thinking...


----------



## navyman (Dec 1, 2013)

Some of the pics were taken in summer.... probably about had it like me! 28 years in the lawn and snow business will about kill ya...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Does it snow a lot in Texas/Oklahoma where the trucks are from...? Maybe they just don't like the snow.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

well thats pretty uncommon... even for the rich in some of us!

all trucks looks like they were purchased reacently, all specifically newer with high miles "from texas" it says.. most or all are gas, and ALL 2015 boss plows? so they bought them for less than a year and now are selling it all ?dont see that much.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

John_DeereGreen;1956128 said:


> At least I'm not alone in my thinking...


about 5500 of that is plow though and 6500 if you consider the installation almost. don't think its a terrible deal, just not one many would ever entertain, who expands with so many trucks at one time?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Seasonal contracts with no caps or blizzard clauses.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Called about the ad, it wasn't all truthful...miles, plows, where from, where located, otherwise totally legit!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1956493 said:


> Does it snow a lot in Texas/Oklahoma where the trucks are from...? Maybe they just don't like the snow.


In parts of the state.

Trucks are probably Oil Field fleet trucks and have been rode hard and put away wet. Richie Brothers out my way gets them in a couple times a year and they are beat up. A lot of them don't meet the reserve price and are hauled off to other auctions.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

Defcon 5;1955640 said:


> Comes out to aboot 18 grand a truck......18 grand for a 100k+ gasser.....No thanks......:whistling:


Thanks for doing the arithmatic. I as thinking about the same thing.


----------



## john r (Jan 3, 2001)

May be Ferridino didn't pay up? I've heard that before may be once or twice in about 3 seconds..


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

john r;1956726 said:


> Thanks for doing the arithmatic. I as thinking about the same thing.


Might want to double check, the only thing he can add is beer cans.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Brickman strikes again... Knocked another one out the game


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Ramairfreak98ss;1956543 said:


> about 5500 of that is plow though and 6500 if you consider the installation almost. don't think its a terrible deal, just not one many would ever entertain, who expands with so many trucks at one time?


They're not worth new price though once they're on trucks. I don't pay any markup on my blades, so I can only say what they're worth to me, but I can buy new and installed for less than 5500.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

They probably realized 3 Ford's could do the work of all those chevys


----------



## scottydosnntkno (Jan 4, 2010)

At least the right most plow in the third picture has rust holes in the right wing above the cutting edge


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

scottydosnntkno;1957159 said:


> At least the right most plow in the third picture has rust holes in the right wing above the cutting edge


That's dirt, not rust.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I would like to see serial numbers checked on those plows. I would bet most of those plows are the first year of the VXT. I know exactly how long it takes those plows to fade that much and it isn't only one year. On another note I have plowed for over 13 years with multiple Boss plows in use and have never( I repeat NEVER) had a plow go down in that time. So IMHO BOSS red is the only color that will ever hang off the front of my equipment.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Saw the same pics somewhere else on an auction site. Believe they are oil field or natural gas company trucks


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Longae29;1956586 said:


> Called about the ad, it wasn't all truthful...miles, plows, where from, where located, otherwise totally legit!


Are they from the Southside? I don't recognize the logo at all........


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

That's what the map led me to believe, but no, they're in Adams I believe.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

grandview;1955619 said:


> http://buffalo.craigslist.org/cto/4863944237.html


I saw that ad on Milwaukee craigslist. I thought it said they were in Cudahy.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Adams, WI 53910

Google is your Friend , use the phone number from the Clist ad. It will take you right to it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

maxwellp;1957602 said:


> Adams, WI 53910
> 
> Google is your Friend , use the phone number from the Clist ad. It will take you right to it.


lol. I believe you. Do it all the time. 
I just had a recollection of seeing it a week or so ago and on location, it read Cudahy. At that time I was trying to figure out who it was.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Its funny how everyone wonders why he's selling all his trucks, we all must need some more snow to plow lol.
On a positive note maybe grandview will get some comission money for posting his add if a plowsite guy buys these trucks.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

If it was on Milwaukee craigslist, it seems to be gone now. Unless I'm confused (not unlikely), I thought there was an option to buy their contracts as well.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

maxwellp;1957602 said:


> Adams, WI 53910
> 
> Google is your Friend , use the phone number from the Clist ad. It will take you right to it.


Is it just me, or is there no phone number listed in the c-List add in the OP? It looks like the only way to respond is through a C-List email.............


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45;1957817 said:


> Is it just me, or is there no phone number listed in the c-List add in the OP? It looks like the only way to respond is through a C-List email.............


It's probably like those unbelievable ads you see on cl.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

They've accomplished getting a bunch of people talking about a whole Lotta nothing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;1957817 said:


> Is it just me, or is there no phone number listed in the c-List add in the OP? It looks like the only way to respond is through a C-List email.............


Have you ever owned a phone in the shape of a cheese wheel?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If you tap on the "reply" it gives you a phone#.......


----------



## lakesidesnow (Sep 27, 2011)

My wife is from the same town they are located in. I remember driving by the trucks sitting outside there shop this last fall thinking they must be getting a lot more contracts. ( Witch is odd given the fact there is only 20,000 people in the entire county). I asked my brother in law and he said the sellers are equipment jockeys. Buy equipment, slap some paint on it, and get rid of it.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

kimber750;1955641 said:


> Guy on here asking $700+ an hour with 24 hour minimum rental for on of those. Could pay it off in about 8 days of use. Thumbs Up


:laughing: thats funny! Just think he's probably getting 1400/hr in Boston


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

PLUS ONE MORE

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/4892788392.html


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/4892786426.html


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

maxwellp;1959106 said:


> PLUS ONE MORE
> 
> http://madison.craigslist.org/cto/4892788392.html


$18,500 for a Chevy W/T with a 170k + on it.........:laughing:....:laughing:


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmm.. looks interesting. Thinking if I buy them all I can go out of business 8 times faster.....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

http://milwaukeecraigslist.org/bfs/4840968329.html


----------

